# Koch Chemie Green Star dilution question



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got some Koch Chemie Green Star. Gonna give it a go tomorrow, is best dilution 1:10 on exterior for this stuff and I'm right in saying it's safe on alloys at that dilution?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie recommend 1-20 for external prewash. I use it at three different concentrations for different jobs. 
The roads where I live are awful with all the farm traffic. I find that 1-10 is not strong enough to hit that dirt. Don’t find that my LSP or wheels are effected by its use. It’s just about my favourite product. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use it 1:12 as an external pre-wash, works very well.


----------



## mattc2002 (May 11, 2011)

First time i used it too this week and car was filthy. Used 1:20 and worked brilliantly.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I use green star at 1:5 on my wheels and wheel arches. I’ll be putting it in my pre sprayer at 1:10 soon too.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Does it affect Gtechniq C5 on wheels?
&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

wyliss said:


> Does it affect Gtechniq C5 on wheels?
> ����


Not at the recommenced ratio it won't. 
You do not need any harsh chemicals if your wheels are coated with C5, you should be using the mildest stuff possible ie shampoo.

Gonz.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

wait, i don't get it.

for pre-wash in a foam lance with 1L bottle: how ml of Koch and water do you use?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie Green star works better in a pump spray than a foam lance. I have tried both and prefer the pump which I use about 2l of mix 100ml of Green Star. I have tried the same 100ml in a foam lance topped up with 50ml of water then formed the car. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

One of the best products I’ve used. Used it as a pre wash out of an £8 pump sprayer from screwfix, mixed it 250mls to 4.5l of water, that works out about 17:1 if memory serves me. I might try a cap full in polar blast as unfortunately bought this before I discovered GS

Dave


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

A recap on dilutions. 
For general are we using 10% ie 1:10?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would try it higher than that to start off with, you can always change the dilution if it’s not giving the desired effect. Used on a relatively clean car as a pre-wash I reckon you could get away with 1:30, it is that good.

Dave


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Dave50 said:


> One of the best products I've used. Used it as a pre wash out of an £8 pump sprayer from screwfix, mixed it 250mls to 4.5l of water, that works out about 17:1 if memory serves me. I might try a cap full in polar blast as unfortunately bought this before I discovered GS
> 
> Dave


I put 50ml in with some BH Autofoam and the cleaning ability was phenomenal!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll try at 1:30. 
I've bought a Spear & Jackson 5L sprayer from ebay £9.50 delivered! Unbelievable.
So at 1:30 it equates to 167mL of GS.
Thanks


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

What dilution you guys using this for interiors?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Between 1:10 & 1:20.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Just bought some what an awesome product..


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I did some fund raising at the weekend and managed to wash 13 cars. I used green star for the first time, used a 10:1 ratio, as we had some dirty cars....the dirt just melted. It has now replaced my powermax TFR as my go to prewash


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

please remind me: is it LSP-friendly (wax/sealant)?


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is this used as a pre soak instead of snow foam?

I have never actually bothered with snowfoams never had my car dirty enough and personally see it as a gimmick so never spent the money on a snowfoams and sprayer to warrant it. But I have read alot about this gs and it sounds alot better ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

minotaur uk said:


> I did some fund raising at the weekend and managed to wash 13 cars. I used green star for the first time, used a 10:1 ratio, as we had some dirty cars....the dirt just melted. It has now replaced my powermax TFR as my go to prewash


What ratio were you using Powermaxed TFR at?

GS at 10:1 is pretty strong, not surprised it went to town on that dirt.

It is good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

